# the pool,beach,and hot tub and the kindle fire



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

hello all

i know i'm probably playing with fire here 
but
does any body use their fire in these places

thoughts.....suggestions how to keep your fire safe??

thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not used my Fire in those places, though I have used my eInk Kindles at all of them.  Ziplock bags or, better, one of the waterproof packs you can buy on Amazon will protect the Fire.  Since it has a capacitive touch screen, you will still be able to use it. I would be concerned about using it for too long in a sealed bag, however, because of the heat generated.  I'd be afraid of the Fire overheating.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't anticipate using my fire outdoors during the daytime.  Just too hard to see the screen.

I have used my eInk kindle poolside however.  I have a bag for it but generally make sure to stay far enough from the water that it's not a huge concern.  If I was somewhere where there were bunches of kids I'd for sure use the bag!

Not sure I'd use it at the beach -- I'd mostly be worried about theft so would probably be content with a paperback book for that reason.  

Hot tub?  Nope. . .when I've been in a hot tub I've not, generally, been alone. Reading would not be appropriate.


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you for you replies


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the KlearKase for my Fire and it's great. Snaps together easily, and my fire is protected from water and sand so it's great for the beach under an umbrella. I had one for my K2 as you can see in my avatar picture (at a lovely remote beach in the Dominican Republic). Check it out:


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine fits into the Trendy Digital case I had for my e-ink kindles.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used mine at the beach. I don't trust myself pool or tubside.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hot tub? Nope. . .when I've been in a hot tub I've not, generally, been alone. Reading would not be appropriate.


I don't EVEN want to think about what you mean by THAT^. 

I've read my KTouch in the hot tub at the condo in California.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't EVEN want to think about what you mean by THAT^.




Actually, our friends in Springfield have a hot tub, so we've been in theirs. . . . usually it's part of a social event.

And there's usually one at the house we stay in when we do the family thing at Gatlinburg -- multiple children means splashing which means electronics are NOT SAFE!


----------

